# 2005 Jetta GLI Oil Pressure Light



## MyGlider (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey i was wondering if anybody could help me, i have a 2005 jetta gli 1.8t when i got the car it had some engine sludge in it because of a bad previous owner and it was giving me the oil pressure light while i was driving the car and everything, i took it back to the dealership and they clean the engine of the oil sludge and yes i did look inside the engine to see if it was clean and it was a lot better and much cleaner and now that ive got it back the oil pressure light is still going off sometimes when i start the car from a warm start and when i press the accelerator it goes off for about 4 secs then goes back off and i never see it again after i start driving, my friends suggested the oil pan and oil pump needs to be checked to check for a clogged pump, are they right?, or is it a sensor problem, please help thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLI Oil Pressure Light (MyGlider)*

Did they change the pickup tube with most likely blocked screen in it?


----------



## MyGlider (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2005 Jetta GLI Oil Pressure Light (ps2375)*

Ya thanks for the help, checked in with VW and they said the oil pump needed to be replace and the tube, and its all good now, My Gli is alive and well


----------



## bbmcorrado (Jun 3, 2004)

I know its been a while, but how much did the dealer charge to replace the pump and pickup?


----------

